# Matts and equipment



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello.
Bruce has started to get quite a few matts on his legs. I brush him every other day, however can't seem to keep these matts under control.
I don't really have any good equipment, could anyone recommend anything that would be useful.
And which brushes do you use?
He also won't stay still for long, and will bite the brush or bite me whilst I'm trying to do it.
Also gunky eyes, do I just remove this with warm water and cotton wool?
Thanks everyone


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it just sleepy gunk or is it green goo. 

Use the lead eater to hold him or to tie him to the banister or a table leg so you can have both hands free. 


Be firm, don't let him bite the brush, he needs to learn that this needs to happen. 

What kind of brush are you using and are you separating the coat and brushing it in sections or just brushing over the coat. 


Use a hair drier to pinpoint exactly where you need to concentrate, the air will blow the free hair out of the way showing you the mat. 


You ,ah also concierge booking him in for a trim befor he gets so bad the groomer decides to shave him.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He does need to be shown this is a job that has to be done! I started with a bonio to distract jasper but now he will tolerate it till he gets bored. Keep at it if yoru grooming every other day the biting should eventually calm down. never let the biting stop you though. first time he sees this happen he will know what to do to make you stop. Jasper usually has crusty bits in the corner of his eyes first thing in a morning which usually just pull away easily. If the eye ever looks water though I bathe it with cotton wool and check he hasn't got a stray hair in his eye which happens from time to time  also make sure the hair is trimmed regularly around the eye and bridge of the nose area to prevent hair irritating his eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh I use 'groomers' detangler and a good quality comb. Jasper hates hates hates the slicker. Don't blame him really  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I use a firm slicker (but you do have to be careful not to brush the skin hard), and a matt breaker and matt splitter, I usually give him a spray with tropiclean de-matt or groomers detangler spray first. It is pretty much daily for me, although it can be broken up so I often just give a quick burst with the brush but make a note of where I have found matts and maybe later in the evening have a go at the matts, often once on top of the grooming you can brush out a matt quite easily with the brush when it is only just starting to form.
You can use cold black tea on his eyes as well.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Matts are a pain but I couldn't manage without my Mikki Matt breaker, a fine tooth comb and a pair of sharp grooming scissors! The matt breaker works well on smaller matts but for larger areas I like to use the scissors to slice through the matt (working on the direction of the hair growth not chopping it off!). This breaks it up smaller and makes them much easier to remove. One of my Cockapoos has an undercoat especially on her ears so I find the comb helps to remove this when I grooming her. She is very much a woolly poo!


----------

